# Where is everybody?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Is everyone cured and didn't tell me?







Any questions? Thoughts? Experiences?Don't be shy.Hope all is well.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm here, but thanks to you I now have that marachi band-like music from that airline commercial where the guy goes (excuse me,) says "Where IS Everybody???!!!"My guts are calming down from my anti-biotic ordeal. Actually thinking about cooking chili (using ground trukey though) for dinner. Guess that kind of sums up how my guts are doing.







Been listening to lots of George Winston stuff this week. I find it very relaxing as I'm bopping around doing my thing here.Course I'll have trouble with that now that I have that other song banging around in my head! LOLBQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, easy on the chili, as thats not good for IBS. LOLGlad your feeling "groovie" though and getting through the anti treatment. Are you eating some yogurt or taking probiotics?Sounds like your doing well.







Keep rockin in the free world!







Neil Young


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yep Eric, K saved me with her quick response to my somewhat frantic 911! type pm last week asking "How can I stop the fermentation going on in there!!!!" LOLShe rx'd the probiotics and within 2-3 days I was acting a lil less like a brewery and could get some enjoyment out of our weekend away.







So Yeah I'm dicing up them onions in a minute LOL!!! I'm a masochist!!!!! Well re-thinking perhaps I shouldn't dice. Maybe just a large chop so I can eat around them & the beans. But poor Mr. BQ has had a hankering for chili for awhile... so I'm going to make some & some corn muffins too. Guess I'll skip the melted cheddar cheese on the top too.... LOLHave a good weekend!







BQ


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric,Not doing too badly on the IBS front - since doing the tapes the abdominal pain (my predominant symptom) has calmed down alot - I just get slight discomfort in the morning prior to BM then afterwards good to go.Sleep problems have been bugging me of late - so while the doc is doing the blood tests etc I've just started back on the tapes again - starting from the beginning as I had a solid goood two months of proper sleep the first time around.Last night slept a little better not so fitful so its looking very promising....







Clair


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I'm feelin' groovy







How are you feelin' Eric?


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Doing good, mostly lurking







on another thread you mentioned you would post your experiences and thoughts on that topic. Still waiting


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Hi! Eric:Still feeling rotten, darn it all!!! IBS-C, having to take MOM every 3 or 4 days, having MOM literally burn entire GI tract from reflux, etc., abdominal & stomach bloating that shoves against diaphragm making it almost impossible to move arms without every muscle in abdomen, stomach, and chest tighten terribly, getting harder to breathe --- all of this garbage really takes its toll on the mind and body. This is a daily thing and it isn't getting better. To add to the stress, have been nursing a desparately ill parakeet (my "baby"), hubby and I trying to put birdie antibiotics down his little throat without everyone wearing them, seeing him so miserable --- well, it's been really rough and has my already mucked-up guts in more a a turmoil. He is getting a trifle better, so maybe the stress can back off a little.Have finished Mike's tapes, just yesterday, in fact. I'm able to sleep better but the IBS-C and other conditions haven't changed. I'm tryng to be patient but it is hard. I am looking forward to getting Mike's tapes (my entry was the chosen title). I definitely can use the additional help and encouragement.Sorry to carry on and rant a bit, but you did ask, sort of, and I need a bit of sympathy right now. Poor, pitiful me!! HA.Take it easy. Thanks for being there.Renee'


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Hi Eric,I'm doing really well. I haven't been around much because I started a new job this week. I'm still working my old job for a while, too. Both are part time so it's okay for now, but I will be very happy when I no longer have to do both. I'm dropping from a 1 hour 15 minute commute each way to 15 minutes each way. YAY!Renee,Sending lots of sympathy your way. I hope your little baby is feeling better and that you feel better soon too. I had a point at the end of the tapes where I felt badly for a couple weeks and then felt really good and have been doing well since. I hope this happens for you, too.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, chili it is, pass the beano.







Tell Mr. BQ I said hello.Clair, glad things are going well on the IBS front and will continu to work on that slight discomfort level, but those main pains are gonna be gone, except maybe an occasional bout usally brought on from the pub and no food. LOLSee what the doc says about the bllod test and I said I would help with the insomnia problem. (refer to thread to you)







Jane, I am doing really well, exceptionally well actually as far as my IBS is concerned, although I have not stopped working on keeping it that way as I also have SAD somewhat and I know from experience it can effect my IBS.I am very glad to hear all is well with you.Are you eating better?Practicing?







Sos, I posted to the other thread and if you ever need anything just give a holler my way, I get lost sometimes or sidetracked.







Especially if you need help or have a question. Are you on hold right now?RLO, sorry to hear its rough at the moment. I am not familar really with MOM what is it again?Hang in there for a bit and let the tape lessons sink in for a bit and let us know how your doing in a couple days.I also want to suggest here massage if you have ever thought about it as it addresses some of the issues here your having problems with and is very benefical to IBS C and to muscle tension. Just a thought.RLO, I am a bird fantactic and have had five Parrots and feel your stress. I hope the budgie is okay.







Better sleep is also a good thing and will help.Let me know how your doing in a few days, and congradulations on the new titles I am sure they will all help. BR, glad your doing well and hope the job issue settles soon for you. Keep practicing.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I just want to post this here. Kind of a refresher thing, I remind myself sometimes why I continue to do it. It may help. http://www.ncpamd.com/medical_hypnosis.htm#Contraindications for Hypnosis


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Doubled up on the phazyme







but right now I need a Zantac!!! LOL!! Yeah ye olde seasoning packet said "Mild"......."Mild" my soon to be burning a**!It was worth it though. Mr.BQ sends his regards.








BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

By the way Eric, I believe Renee is talking about Milk Of Magnesia (MOM). Correct me if I'm wrong Renee. BQ


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Eric & BQ:MOM is indeed Milk of Magnesia, truly foul, nasty stuff!!!!Renee'P.S.- Thanks for all the encouragement. It helps so much. Don't feel so alone in this mess.


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Hey Renee,Sorry to hear that it is not going well with you right now. . .wish you all the best in getting well soon. Just thought I would say hello though, because I saw that you were someone else from Sacramento! Nice to see there are some "locals" on this BB too!Kris


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi Eric







How are you?This week hasn't been a good one for me. I'm trying so hard to be positive, but it's getting harder. A lot is coming up in the next few weeks, my brother, my grandmother and my aunts anniversary of their deaths. When I do sleep, it's really restless and I am having weird dreams. My whole body aches and I just can't stay still. I feel sick most of the time and it feels like birds are flying around my stomach. I'm also beginning to stress about work again. It feels like I'm beginning to lose control. I say to myself it's only natural to be upset/stressed because of what is going on, but I then push everything to the back of my mind and try to forget about it and I guess that's when I start to feel anxious, stressed and have problems sleeping. I know I have to confront my feelings rather than hide them away, and on a positive note I know therapy is working because it's the first time I have said that and the first time I really meant it. I have realised that it is easier in the short term to push aside my feelings and thoughts and not think about it but in the long term this is one of the major causes for my anxiety/stress/ibs and sleeping problems. Wow! I'm actually beginning to see a change in my thinking!


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Thanks for checking up on us Eric.







I've been around, posting here and there, just not on this board lately. I've been doing okay until today. We leave on Sunday to see the in-laws in CA and I can already feel the anxiety churning up in anticipation.







I'm hoping I'll be okay once we are on the road. I haven't traveled since changing the dosage of my meds, so I think that is adding to the anxiety. (plus being yanked out of my comfy little home







)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Renee, I know this sounds completely trite, (watch, I'll say it anyway







) but I was in your shoes. LOL Recently. Just ask anybody!!! Or you could just go back & read all my posts from I'd say sometime this past August. (You know, if you have nothing better to do or feel like you need some punishment. Pahleeze!) I finished the 100 days in early July. I had to re-listen for a bit and started that around 8/20 or so. Hey I ate chili tonight!!!!!! I haven't had D, or G or pain, just a wee bit of acidy type sensations, which I deserved.







I would not have believed that eating chili would be possible in late August.Hang in there. Give yourself a break for a couple days like Eric said, then c'mon back & let us know how you are. Renee, the people here held me together and held me up. We aren't going anywhere and we will all be here to help you. This hypno is different for each of us. I had remedial help from Eric, Marilyn and Saint Mike, plus loads of support from the rest of the gang. Try hard not to be discouraged and just trust this is all just part of the process. The hypno still works after you finish. Currently I'm not listening to the schedule. Nope I didn't have to go all the way through the 100 days again. Even with the tremendous stress I've had since the WTC thing, I've been better than I've been in years.We're here for ya so try to keep positive thoughts and let us know how you are doing.(((Renee))) BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Linda, Sorry you are feeling the grief thing.







I try not to judge my grief and just let it rip, cause I find if I don't express the emotions when they come up, they return later to bite me and usually when my plate is super full and I'm teetering on "System Overload".







I found the grief to run smoother when I just feel it & express it. Once I do that I feel at a more even keel and able to continue forward.Sounds like you are learning lots though and what is better, applying what you are learning.







You are on your way, a day at a time. Good for you! BQ


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Hi, Eric (Mike and others),I have not been around this forum because I have been on so many meds that mask my (D) symptoms one way or another, that it's been impossible to tell where my IBS is at. I have been slowly weaning off Ativan since August 29 -- have gone from 1.50 mg nightly, to .12 this week. I was put on nighttime Trazadone and Atenelol to help with the withdrawal symptoms, and I think one of them may constipate slightly (I'm not sure what those drugs do). And -- each time I've gone down a step from the Ativan, I get gas and diarrhea. I've also become bloated at night -- which could be from anything, including the cancer, which is apparantly in my blood again. I'll know how much it's progressed after Monday, when the results of an MRI and another blood test tell. I want to get the drugs out of my system and cut down on the others before any treatments. I just want you to know that the tapes did help me and I hope that effect will be lasting. I have had none of that annoying waking up in the morning with D so that I had to get up immediately, that I had since I got IBS in 1999. In fact, that part is still OK. Any D doesn't start till after tea (yeah -- I now have gotten in the habit of regular tea, not decaf, after two years of non-caffeine anything!) (Because gosh darn it, I can't shake this morning post-drug groggy feeling otherwise!) I also eat pretty much anything I want: cheese, gravies, chicken salad, etc. (no cruciferous vegies, though, not much tomato or orange juice or raw fruits), because you only have one life to live. I'll let you know when the withdrawal is totally over(the last stretch seems so hard), and I'll have a clearer picture. But I did want to check in and express my appreciation for the tapes. This way, it seems, with whatever treatment I have to go into next, I will at least be freer of some of the IBS problems. I am very grateful.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Renee and Kris,Do you think there is something in the water here?Jane


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Thanks BQ, I guess after hiding my emotions for so long I have to teach myself it's ok to get angry, upset and cry if I want to. I feel so sad at the moment, I want to cry but I can't. After last year where I use to cry at the smallest thing, I then started to tell myself crying is a sign of weakness and i have to be strong. I can just feel it all building up.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Okay Guys, I wrote out a ton to everyone which took about a half hour, but I used more then eight smilies and it erased it all.Yikes LOLSo I am just gonna say everyone hang in there, have a great Thanksgiving and be calm and don't sweat the small stuff and its all small stuff.Linda, be good to yourself and you have come a very long way and can pat yourself on the back for your progress.


----------

